# persistent crusty nostrils



## bshel19 (Sep 28, 2012)

My cockatiel is about a year old and her nose has never fully cleared up. I took her to the vet when she was younger and they said she wasnt really sick but they did flush out her nose but they said that in time she would learn to clean her nostrils with her toes. But so far it doesn't seem like she does that. Other than sneezing occasionally she seems healthy, energetic and happy. Should I be worried? Is it too dry? Allergies? (If that's even possible...) any advice?


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

It could be too dry. Can you post pics of her nostrils? Are her droppings, etc. normal? I bought a vaporizer for my tiel- like you'd put in a baby's room- because he sometimes has issues with his nares getting red, etc from it being too dry. The vet ruled out that is was anything respiratory?


----------



## bshel19 (Sep 28, 2012)

Yeah I think you might be right it might be dry, my parents are AC freaks. I'll look into a humidifier.

Her droppings are orange brown mostly, is that in the range of normal?

Yeah the vet gave her a clean bill of health last time.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Do you feed him mainly pellets? Cockatiels that eat a lot of pellets have brownish droppings. Tiels that eat more seeds have greenish. (Although tiels should eat both seeds and pellets, along with veggies, etc.)


----------



## bshel19 (Sep 28, 2012)

Yeah I feed both seeds and pellets so that makes sense


----------

